# Wanted: help learning to hunt ducks



## jeffbro (Oct 7, 2009)

My son is interested in duck hunting this season. Unfortunately, I've never been duck hunting and am not really sure where to begin. I'm hoping there are some duck hunters willing to take us under their wing and maybe show us the ropes by perhaps letting us tag along on a hunt so we can see how it's done.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## jeffbro (Oct 7, 2009)

I suppose that information would have been helpful. 

We are in Bismarck, ND.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well you have come to the right place. One this I would suggest is join Delta Waterfowl or Ducks Unlimited.

This site is filled with information and many people are willing to help.


----------



## SUPERSTEVE (Oct 7, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> Well you have come to the right place. One this I would suggest is join Delta Waterfowl or Ducks Unlimited.
> 
> This site is filled with information and many people are willing to help.


Seems to me the only people on here willing to help are the ELITE 8 that guard every roost in the state.... They are sure to chime in that you better not internet scout, stay at least a mile from every roost, and if you should see them on the road, pull over and bow to them, because they are judge, jury, and keyboard executioner. According to them, you better just stay out of their way, because there's no room for you or your son.

It is kind of funny that they spend every waking hour from Sept 1 thru Nov. 30 scouting..... Pesky things like work, sleep, and family, let alone cleaning their daily limits that somehow don't put them over their possession limit, DO NOT apply to these gods. The world revolves around them in their territories, and they can also stop time, so as to be able to scout and more scout non-roost areas, but still have time to bash the lowlifes that number in the millions here in North Dakota this time of year!!!


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

WOW you managed to even turn this thread into a negative :eyeroll: Honestly get a life!! Where are you located, I am sure there is somone more than willing to take you out and teach you the basics and get you started!! Good luck!


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

SUPERSTEVE said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Well you have come to the right place. One this I would suggest is join Delta Waterfowl or Ducks Unlimited.
> ...


Awfully judgmental for a guy who's been on the site for all of 20 minutes!

Jeff - PM sent your way..


----------



## jeffbro (Oct 7, 2009)

IAMALLARDMAN said:


> WOW you managed to even turn this thread into a negative :eyeroll: Honestly get a life!! Where are you located, I am sure there is somone more than willing to take you out and teach you the basics and get you started!! Good luck!


We live in Bismarck, ND


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

we'll be hunting several hours north of you oct 17-23 if you and your son wanna tag along...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I sent you a PM, too.


----------



## matta812 (Oct 8, 2009)

We will be hunting around Ellendale ND if you were willing to drive that far? email me at [email protected]
We limited out last weekend!!!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Posted: Wed Oct 07, 2009 4:18 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Probly cause he got booted with another user name.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have been on here awhile more than 20 min. And I agree with him to a point, this site has gotten a little elitist. To the point I rarely participate anymore. I mean being a NR I guess I am the antichrist, although with all of your restrictions I choose not to hunt there.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

> I have been on here awhile more than 20 min. And I agree with him to a point, this site has gotten a little elitist. To the point I rarely participate anymore. I mean being a NR I guess I am the antichrist, although with all of your restrictions I choose not to hunt there.


Thanks for some more nagitivity :roll: Please, lets drop the whole resident NR debate, Im a NR also. If you don't chose to hunt ND I'm sure no one will care. Jeffbro did you get my pm a few days ago.


----------



## jeffbro (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the help, I'm amazed at how many people supplied responses, offers and helpful advice. I think I've replied to all of the PMs (though I had some problems and can't be sure they actually sent).


----------

